# Thank you.. from a previous member



## rashloki (Jun 6, 2012)

It has been a long time since I have visited this forum, at least 4 years I believe. I used to post under the name luciano. I was never a big poster but read these forums almost daily. Today, although I don't declare victory over social anxiety as I still suffer, it no longer runs my life like it used to. I had suffered since my childhood for as long as I can remember.

When I was last on these boards my life had been very low. I was very depressed as I was 25 and still a virgin, never been on a date and found interacting with other people especially women to be difficult. I had finished college, been suicidal, joined the military and tried to cope with my social anxiety in some unhealthy ways. 

Well since I was last here I have made progress and don't suffer as much as I used too. I have since met the most amazing person in my life, made her my wife, and we had a daughter and are planning another child. I found someone I can open and honest with, have real meaningful conversations with and not feel judged. I told her about my condition and she was very accepting of it. 

I just want those that are still having a real hard time with it that I have been where you are, I know how you feel and what you are going through. I know what it feels like seeing others making progress and still feeling like I was never gonna overcome it. It was never easy making those steps but in the end it was well worth it. I never saw a therapist or take any medication to overcome my anxiety, my anxiety wouldn't allow me to work up the courage to contact a therapist. I wish I did talk to a shrink as I don't think I would have suffered as long as I have. I want to thank all the members who responded to me back then. I am glad I had the support of this community. I plan on being active again and providing my support to those struggling.


----------



## elmandelafoto (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for those words man. I'm glad you are doing better. I don't post on here to much myself either, but I do look around from time to time, mostly the positive stuff, cures, methods, etc. Anyway, i'm 21 now, and I've had a mild social anxiety since my early 17 years of age. New highschool, new country, naturally kind of shy, etc. I brainwashed myself to think negatively and believe that irrational nonesense, and soon enough i was bound to the anxiety monster :/:/

I too have done unhealthy things, like abusing alcohol, smoking weed, drinking excesive caffeine to feel better and be able to interact more confidently. Joining the military has passed my mind as well.

Fortunately i can say i know i am improving, its a long battle to be honest, and its not a "sprint" its more like a marathon, it kind of consists of putting your 2 cents each day for a long time and then seeing the rewards. I've been doing CBT for a while, and i can tell you that stuff works. But its not overnight, you feel better the more you do it, but i'm still not over S.A. I can swear on a Bible though, that I have improved a ton. My days used to be staying home all day, drinking coffee and posting on social websites to have "social interactions", i was obese, and my life was "internet" "tv" and sleeping.. I am now braver, i worry much less, and much more rational, i can't say "im 50% over social anxiety" or "75% over it" but i can say that i have moved up alot.

If you are having trouble finally clearing all your sad i could recomend CBT because it has proven to kick medication in the ***.. Its much better... Check out the TEA form exercises that are an exellent way of riding yourself of negative thoughts completely:
http://www.dailystrength.org/groups/anxiety-and-positive-thinking-and-choices/news/view/1478155
Remember, inspite of how we feel, we will never actually improve if we don't do something.. but if you put in time and effort, thats exactly what you will get out of it.. You put in, and you take out, as simple as that!

best wishes mate!


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for coming here just to share your story with us. It is very positive and inspiring, I'm sure many people will appreciate this, I do.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you rashloki, your story is an inspiration.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing and for the inspiration, it was good to read your story & I'm happy to hear you're getting along much better. Gives hope to the rest of us!

All the best for the future bro


----------



## what the (Jun 9, 2012)

Man. I wanna rag on the OP. Tell him, what gives him the right to be happy and triumph when I haven't?


but he made it. I can only be happy for him.
It honestly is good to hear your story OP. it's great to hear stories of success. I hope things continue to go well for you so that one day you can leave your SA behind you for good.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm glad to see that progress can and has been made!


----------

